# Carnival music.



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nox Arcana's _Carnival of Lost Souls_ is a perfect album for that theme.


----------



## Kevin Alvey (Aug 12, 2014)

We have 3 different carnival soundscapes at
www.halloweenmusicgalore.com ready for immediate download


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We did the Nox Arcana, everyone loved it...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I recently opened up the Midnight Syndicate carnival disc and listened to it. And it was a major disappointment. Not to eerie, and did not capture the carnival sounds that I could imagine in my head. Of course, it could have been a me problem.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Col. Fryght said:


> I recently opened up the Midnight Syndicate carnival disc and listened to it. And it was a major disappointment. Not to eerie, and did not capture the carnival sounds that I could imagine in my head. Of course, it could have been a me problem.


Far from my favorite album of theirs, so it is not just you. Some tracks are more of the traditional Midnight Syndicate style, luckily, although too many are generic soundscapes that could have been on nearly any circus album.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/104881-evil-circus-carnival-music-sound-effects-evil-clown-laughter.html

I have several standards (even though I never did a circus theme). The first is "Carnival" by Sam Haynes ft Ghoulshow:






Then there's "Carnival of Lost Souls" by the late, great Verne Langdon:






Then there's "Dance of the Headless Corpse" by Zombie Girl:


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)




----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank You guys a whole lot. going to explore all these suggestions.


----------



## goddguys (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for post this links


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a few of the tracks suggested plus more in my collection: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...loween-video-collection-august-17-2014-a.html


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

I was going to suggest Creature Feature but see someone beat me to it, though most of their stuff is good for the carnival theme, not just "Greatest Show Unearthed", though that one is excellent! It's all pretty good, I'm a big fan of their stuff and only just got introduced to them this summer.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

'March of the Marionettes' and 'Midnight Circus', both off of Sam Haynes' _Halloween Carnival_ album, are also worth mentioning.


----------



## TombstoneBob (Jul 5, 2014)

isn't the "March of the Marionettes" the theme music for Alfred Hitchcock show ? And that other one ( Midnight Circus ) I tried to find it and only found this on YOUTUBE .... ( lol - nice to watch , but not quite Halloweeny - LOL )






Any links to that second song ?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

TombstoneBob said:


> isn't the "March of the Marionettes" the theme music for Alfred Hitchcock show ?


The theme song from Alfred Hitchcock was "Funeral March of a Marionette", and much different than Sam Hayne's song.

If you want to hear and/ or download Sam Haynes music, here's a link:

http://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/halloween-carnival-haunt-music-for-halloween


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

i was checking this thread, because i myself need carnival music for an online thing i'm doing! my gratitude to Pumpkinhead for uploading the Sam Haynes song....which was ALMOST what i needed. so i saved to song and just repeated the very carnivally part, with a minor change in pitch to make it a tad more evil! and i figured, share the halloween joy! play it for as long as you can without losing your sanity!


----------



## TheCreepster (Sep 4, 2014)

As somebody else mentioned, Midnight Syndicate's Carnival Arcana is really good. It will put you in the "dark-carnival" mood. And Nox Arcana's "Carnival of Lost Souls" is a good one.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

CemeteryGirl said:


> i was checking this thread, because i myself need carnival music for an online thing i'm doing! my gratitude to Pumpkinhead for uploading the Sam Haynes song....which was ALMOST what i needed. so i saved to song and just repeated the very carnivally part, with a minor change in pitch to make it a tad more evil! and i figured, share the halloween joy! play it for as long as you can without losing your sanity!


Good job Cemetery Girl!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Try Nox Arcana.s Carnival of Lost Souls.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Here's a circus-themed album called "Caulrophobia: Blood and Greasepaint."

DOWNLOAD


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Been super busy this year & not been on here in a long while, I have some CarnEvil for a few of you that posted in need of. Shutting down reg work Oct 1st so I can get back to my Halloween builds & SFX mixing requests here  I'll send some PM links to members Pm-ed me & on this thread looking for carny music.

DL


----------



## Syls22 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Dark Lord, do you still have the music for a CarnEvil theme, if so can you share the link. Thanks


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost (Sep 2, 2009)

Love the Langdon Carnival of Souls piece.

Years ago I had saved at Amazon a circus calliope cd in my watchlist. It has since disappeared. I remember it having some great slow themes that had some good tunes.
Do a search using the words calliope and circus. 
Happy hunting.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Langdon's "Music for Magicians" is delightful. Old-fashioned calliope goodness.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

waltznblack?


----------



## Anthony Fallone (Jul 31, 2016)

Here's some good carnival-ish sounding horror music:

@ 2:40: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMY6ySG_8PM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvuxK9-UNlo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q37O3owI0ks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZVygeHwN5M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqCnSiJiP6M

@ 0:33: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik0dHGLdDTo


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

We did a dark carnival as a theme for our haunted maze one year~ was over 3,000 sq. ft. Used Gore-Galore's "Circus of Freaks", Hedstrom's "Midnight Circus", & Nox Arcana's "Carnival of Lost Souls". Had great success & our friends loved it!


----------

